# Alternative zum Sennheiser Game one



## Ellenberg (7. Januar 2019)

Ahoi community,
Ich hab mir letzte Woche das Sennheiser Game one bestellt. Da es  gut in allen Test abgeschnitten hat.
Leider musste ich nun festellen das es mir gar nicht gefällt. Der Klang und Tragekomfor sind für mich enttäuschtent. 
Vorher hatte ich das hyperx cloud 2 super klang für das Geld. Da ich aber gerne etwas besseres wollte dachte ich greife ich zum Sennheiser. 
Da ich nun wirklich enttäuscht bin möchte ich das sennheiser zurück schicken und das Beyerdaynamic custom bestellen. Lohnt der Aufpreis? Oder hat jemand vielleicht in der Preisregion 200 Euro max eine Alternative?
Wichtig ist es muss ein Headset sein, da für ein Mirko auf dem Schreibtisch kein Platz ist. 
Als Soundkarte kommt eine creative omni zum Einsatz.

Gruß Ellenberg


----------



## ParaEXE (7. Januar 2019)

Schau mal hier!

beyerdynamic MMX 300, Headset schwarz, 2. Generation

Musst halt nen Zwani drauf legen anstatt 80€ incl 2 Jahre Garantie.

Lg


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Januar 2019)

Hilft dir jetzt vielleicht nicht unbedingt weiter, aber:
Wenn du noch eine Niere in Zahlung gibst, könntest du dir mal die Audeze Mobius anschauen. Die sogenannte "Waves Nx Technology" ist ein ziemlich geiles Feature, das man so (mWn.) nirgendwo anders bekommt.
Einen Test zu denen gab es bspw. in der PCGH 01/2019 (das Lob kannte keine Grenzen).

Aber das nur am Rande. 

Wenn die 200€ das Limit sind und es ein Gaming-Headset sein MUSS, wären da noch der ASUS ROG Delta und der Sennheiser GSP 550 (letzterer ist aber auch schon wieder 50 Euro drüber).


----------



## Ellenberg (7. Januar 2019)

Das asus aufkeinenfall denn brauch ich keine Soundkarte mehr..  Eigentlich sind 150 die Schmerzgrenze. Aber da bei mir das sennheiser so gefloppt ist, habe  ich die Schmerzgrenze auf mirmax 200 Euro gesetzt , das gsp ist mir leider zu teuer.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Januar 2019)

Du wirst in dem Preisbereich nichts finden was bedeutend besser ist als das Cloud 2. 
Die Empfehlungen des Moebius, ROG Delta, GSP 550 oder MMX300 kann man sowieso nicht ernst nehmen. 

Natürlich kannst du es mit dem Beyerdynamic custom Game probieren, aber auch das wird nicht doppelt so gut sein wie das Cloud. 

Ist dein Cloud denn defekt oder willst du einfach nur was besseres?


----------



## Ellenberg (7. Januar 2019)

Mikrofon hat eine Makke und meine Freundin hat  es jetzt.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Januar 2019)

Dann würde ich es am ehesten mal mit dem Cloud Alpha probieren. Wie gesagt, bedeutend besser wird es in dem Preisbereich nicht, auch nicht wenn du nochmal ne ordentliche Summe drauflegst.


----------



## ParaEXE (7. Januar 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Du wirst in dem Preisbereich nichts finden was bedeutend besser ist als das Cloud 2.
> Die Empfehlungen des Moebius, ROG Delta, GSP 550 oder MMX300 kann man sowieso nicht ernst nehmen.
> 
> Natürlich kannst du es mit dem Beyerdynamic custom Game probieren, aber auch das wird nicht doppelt so gut sein wie das Cloud.
> ...



Wie meinst den das mit nicht ernst nehmen. Hab das MMX300 auch über Alternate bestellt (Outlet) und bin sehr zufrieden.

Das ganze läuft bei mir über nen Sennheiser GSX 1200 nur das Mikro hängt am Onboard chip weil leider Senheiser für den Preis echt mist gebaut hat.

Bin zufrieden mit dem und für ~220€ kannst nichts falsch machen. Und der Support von Beyerdynamic ist auch 1A

Lg


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Januar 2019)

Ich meine es so wie ich es gesagt habe. Bei einem Budget von max. 200€, lieber aber 150€ ist das mmx 300 erstens zu teuer und zweitens das Geld nicht wert, da es nur ein dt770 mit nem 5€ Mikrofon ist.

Schön dass du es auch hast und ich glaube dir auch dass du zufrieden bist, aber wirklich verglichen hast du sicherlich nicht sondern einfach irgendwas teures gekauft, was dann auch die Anschaffung der gsx 1200 erklärt. Hat die Marketingabteilung der Gaming Industrie ht richtig gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Ellenberg (7. Januar 2019)

Mach sonst ein Modmic mit einem DT 770 oder DT 990 sinn ? Sprich zum zocken oder sind diese Kopfhörer mehr zum Musik hören gedacht ?


----------



## JackA (7. Januar 2019)

Das einzige sinnvolle Upgrade vom Cloud 2 sehe ich auch im Cloud Alpha. Sennheiser haben in der Preisregion einen Klang, den man mögen muss, viele tun es nicht. Beyerdynamic kocht da auch nur mit Wasser und bietet nur eine gute Ersatzteilversorgung, aber nicht den für den Aufpreis besseren Klang.
Wenn man auch mit Hifi-Kopfhörer + Boom-Mikrofon leben kann, dann empfehle Ich immer wieder das Takstar Pro 82 + 2.5mm Boom Mikro, klanglich steckt es für meinen Geschmack das MMX300, was auch nur ein DT 770 mit Mikro ist, locker in die Tasche und ist wesentlich flexibler, dank dem schaltbaren Bassport.


----------



## kasiii (7. Januar 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Die Empfehlungen des Moebius, ROG Delta, GSP 550 oder MMX300 kann man sowieso nicht ernst nehmen.



Und mir eine Moralpredigt halten. xD

Zurück zum Thema. Habe ich es überlesen oder hat noch niemand gefragt, was am Game One nicht gefällt. Die Aussage "Klang" ist halt schon sehr ungenau. Willst du mehr Bass oder hat dich gestört, dass du deine Umgebung hörst?


----------



## Ellenberg (7. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte gerne wieder mehr was geschlossenes, sprich weniger Umgebungsgeräusche ( Ich dachte es ist eine Gewöhnungssache, aber stört doch zu massiv). 
Der Bass kam gut im Hyper X, der ist im Game one auch sehr mau. Mir gefällt sehr gut am Game One das Mikrofon nach oben klappen kann, dass ist das einzige was mich vom Beyer Custom Game abeschreckt. Ich bin mir da sehr unsicher und jeder sagt was anderes...  . Ich hätte gerne einfach Headset was gut in der Qualität ist und ein klasse Klangerlebnis hat und wenn es denn  noch das Mikrofon zum hochklappen gibt wie beim Game one wäre ich  sehr glücklich( und für unter 200€ an alle Neuleser) .


----------



## kasiii (7. Januar 2019)

Sennheiser hat auch ein paar andere Headsets, die ein Mic zum hochklappen haben und geschlossen sind. Die kannst du mal probieren, da kann ich dir allerdings nix empfehlen. Ich habe auch nur Headsets mit steckbaren Mics und kann deinen Wunsch daher gut nachvollziehen.

Vielleicht kannst du dich aber auch mit einem Lavalier Mikrofon anfreunden(?), das du an dein T-Shirt anklemmst. Dann wärest du total frei, was den KH angeht.


----------



## Ellenberg (7. Januar 2019)

Die Idee ist sehr gut. Habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Problem war bloß aufgestanden Kopfhörer abgelegt, los gerannt und Mikrofon kaput und das ganze 2 mal leider. Daher kommt das für mich nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Januar 2019)

kasiii schrieb:


> Und mir eine Moralpredigt halten. xD



Der Unterschied ist der Empfänger, ich erwarte von dir aber nicht das zu verstehen. 

@TE: Wenn dich die Bauweise stört hat sennheiser mit dem Game zero auch ein geschlossenes Headset im Repertoire das ansonsten dem one ziemlich ähnlich sein dürfte.

Alternativ gibt es auch noch das Corsair Void pro. Bietet eigentlich alles was du willst und ist dazu noch kabellos, hast dann halt die typischen Abstriche in der Mikrofonqualität. 

Die klanglich beste Lösung aus preis/Leistungssicht wirst du aber mit dem von Jackass empfohlenen takstar pro 82 + boommic bekommen. Auf das hochklappbare Mikrofon müsstest du dann verzichten, aber ist das so ein Beinbruch? Muten etc. geht auch per Hotkey.


----------



## kasiii (8. Januar 2019)

Heuchelei.

@TE falls du TS nutzt: Extras -> Optionen -> Hotkeys -> Mikrofon -> Mikrofon-Status umschalten


----------



## ParaEXE (8. Januar 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Ich meine es so wie ich es gesagt habe. Bei einem Budget von max. 200€, lieber aber 150€ ist das mmx 300 erstens zu teuer und zweitens das Geld nicht wert, da es nur ein dt770 mit nem 5€ Mikrofon ist.
> 
> Schön dass du es auch hast und ich glaube dir auch dass du zufrieden bist, aber wirklich verglichen hast du sicherlich nicht sondern einfach irgendwas teures gekauft, was dann auch die Anschaffung der gsx 1200 erklärt. Hat die Marketingabteilung der Gaming Industrie ht richtig gute Arbeit geleistet.



Ne aber wenn mann von nem Logitech G35 zu nen MMX300 wechselt sind das welten. Nur mal so viel dazu und warum ich mir den GSX 1200 gekauft habe. Ganz ehrlich ist weil ich es selber testen wollte. Und ein extra Mikro auf dem Tisch stellen hatte ich kein bock dazu. Headset gibts genug und jeder sollte das Testen was für Ihn eben passt.
Könnte mir auch nicht wieder vorstellen ein G35 zu Tragen obwohl ich den schalter für Microfon Muten echt super fande direkt am Headset.

Audio ist ein Thema für sich. Der eine hört es so andere hört es gar nicht. Muss er selber wissen mir taugts und das ist das wichtigste xD


----------



## JackA (8. Januar 2019)

Ich habe schon viele Meinungen zum G35 gehört, von Leuten, die auch Kopfhörer modden und wissen, wie Klang sein muss, dass das MMX300 hier auch nicht um Welten besser klingt und nur maximal eine bessere Materialqualität bietet.

Zum Thema Game One: Hier im Review sieht man sehr schön am Frequenzverlauf, dass der im Bassbereich ab 100Hz stark abfällt und so nicht neutral sondern als bassarm zu bezeichnen ist. Das ist fürs Gaming bei Ortung sehr gut, für Spaß aber eher weniger.
Mit hochklappbaren Mikro ist das sone Sache, da hätte Ich das Plantronics RIG 800LX gefunden, was technisch sehr ansprechend aussieht. Game One vs. RIG 800LX.
Oder ein Logitech G533. Game One vs. G533.
Sind aber beides Wireless Headsets.


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Januar 2019)

Das Custom Game ist nichts anderes als ein Set aus dem Custom One und einem Mic. Das Custom One hat mMn einen dumpfen matschigen Klang. 
Statt dem zu dem Custom Game könntest du auch zum Custom Studio + Mic greifen.

Das Custom Studio ist mMn ein Tick besser als der DT770.

beyerdynamic Custom Studio schwarz ab €' '169 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
+
beyerdynamic Custom Headset Gear (2. Generation) ab €' '49 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ellenberg (9. Januar 2019)

So hab mir nun den dt 770 bestellt viel gelesen und es gibt sogar Ersatzteile und es lässt sich super nin Mikrofon dran modden für das Geld . Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten sollte wohl morgen kommen. Danke schon mal an alle für Tipps und Infos.


----------



## Ellenberg (10. Januar 2019)

So das geht an alle die mitgelesen haben oder lesen werden. 
Ich hab eine Creative Soundblaster Omni ---> DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm --> Modmic V5
Es ist kein Vergleich zum Hyper X Cloud 2 oder Sennheiser Game One.  

Es ist super bequem und Top verarbeitet. 

Der Klang ist mit der Soundkarte eine absolute Liga für sich in meinen Augen.
Dabei habe ich über Corsair Void, Logitech G35 etc schon alles an gängigen Headset besessen. 
Er ist Kraftvoll und dennoch klar. Ich muss sagen auch mit dem Modmic passt es bei mir sehr gut und ich habe keine Störgeräusche oder ähnliches. 
Es handelt sich natürlich um meinen Geschmack und Beurteilung, bevor hier wieder jemand kommt und sagt es gibt aber viel besseres. 
Also falls jemand eine Kaufentscheidung hat und sich auch unsicher ist, ich kann für meinen Teil dieses Set Up gut empfehlen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (11. Januar 2019)

Schön dass du damit glücklich bist. Wenn andere sagen, du hättest deutlich besseres bekommen für das Geld oder weniger Geld ausgeben müssen ignorier die einfach.
Wichtig ist, dass DU zufrieden bist.


----------



## justme (14. Januar 2019)

Darf ich mal fragen, wieso es nicht das DT880 geworden ist? Nur interessehalber..


----------



## DuckDuckStop (14. Januar 2019)

> Ich hätte gerne wieder mehr was geschlossenes, sprich weniger Umgebungsgeräusche ( Ich dachte es ist eine Gewöhnungssache, aber stört doch zu massiv).



Hättest en Thread gelesen hättest dir die Frage selbst beantworten können.


----------



## justme (14. Januar 2019)

Ahh, geschlossen!
Ist halboffen nicht auch halbgeschlossen ?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (14. Januar 2019)

Halboffen ist 90% offen.


----------



## flooww123 (18. Februar 2019)

Da ich den Thread über Google gefunden habe dachte ich meldest dich mal an und fragst hier nach, scheint ja Expertise vorhanden zu sein. Habe jetzt wirklich einige Headsets ausprobiert und war dann doch nicht ganz zufrieden, entweder ich fand die Ortung schlecht (habe nichts eingestellt Standard Einstellungen ) oder der Tragekomfort war nicht toll:
Hyper Cloud x2
Soundblaster x h7
Corsair HS50 (das war mein Headset das ich hatte .. ging kaputt .. war aber auch nie so zufrieden)
Aktuell habe ich ein Sennheiser Game One da

Das Problem ist ich hatte immer Probleme mit der Ortung in Spielen, mit dem Game One finde ich ist das wirklich sehr viel besser geworden auch wenn es mit der offenen Bauweise gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Ich finde aber das Headset hat einen sehr hohen
Anpressdruck es ist zwar nicht so extrem störend aber 140 € sind halt für ein HS auch ne Hausnummern und wenn man nicht ganz zufrieden ist, naja.. Daher nun meine Frage ich hätte mir auf Amazon folgendes geholt:

Ersatz Boom Mikrofon Volumen Sennheiser Momentum Kabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik 
ammoon Monitor Kopfhoerer TAKSTAR PRO 82 Professional Studio Dynamischer Monitor Kopfhoerer Headset Over-Ear fuer die Aufnahme UEberwachung Musik Wertschaetzung Spiel Spielen mit Aluminiumlegierung Fall: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Nun zur Frage: Ich denke bei der Kompatibilität von Mic und HS sollte es keine Probleme geben ? Wie kann man die Qualität des Mikrofons einschätzen ? Und die wichtigste Frage überhaupt:

-> Wie schaut es mit der Ortung in Spielen beim Takstar Pro 82 aus ? Muss ich hier den Bass runterdrehen ? Und kann das Headset von der Ortung mit dem Game One mithalten (das fand ich wie gesagt sehr gut)...?

Dazu ist gesagt ich besitze noch eine Onboard Soundkarte Realtek irgendwas.. Relativ aktuelles Mainboard (falls das wichtig wäre würde ich das Modell noch rauskramen)


----------



## DuckDuckStop (18. Februar 2019)

Ein schlechtes Mikrofon liegt selten am Mikrofon selbst sondern sehr häufig an schlecht implementiertem Eingang der soundkarte. Gerade onboardchips sind dafür prädestiniert.

Bezüglich des Kopfhörers kann jackass dir mit Sicherheit besser helfen. Der hat den nämlich selber und ich kann dazu einfach zu wenig sagen (ich mache nen großen Bogen um geschlossene Kopfhörer und kenne mich in dem Budgetbereich auch nicht besonders gut aus).

Tatsächlich hatte ich aber noch nie einen Kopfhörer mit dem die Ortung wirklich schlecht war.


----------



## JackA (18. Februar 2019)

Da kann Ich mich Chot nur anschließen.
Egal wie schlecht der Kopfhörer war, den Ich getestet habe, Probleme mit der Ortung hatte Ich nie.
Der Takstar Pro 82 ist ein guter Allrounder, gut bei Musik, und auch gut zum Zocken, aber mit kleiner Bühne, dafür sehr hohem Tragekomfort, den gibt es auch ähnlich als Headset von Cooler Master (MH 751 und MH 752).
Generell ist aber fürs Orten die Game-Engine zuständig. Ist die schlecht, kann man noch mit einer Third-Party-Software wie Razer Surround, Windows Sonic oder HeSuVi nachhelfen (außer man hat eine Soundkarte, die sowas anbietet). Diese Third-Party-Software macht eigentlich nur einen Hall (bei Bedarf) auf den Kopfhörer, so kriegt man auch eine gewisse künstliche Bühnendarstellung und dann eben dadurch, dass mit der Software Windows auf 5.1/7.1 Lautsprecher gestellt wird, vom Game die richtigen Audio-Signale pro Kanal, die dann die Software in eine Surround Simulation für Stereo-Kopfhörer umrechnet. Das klappt eigentlich sehr gut.

D.h. wenn Ich komplett Stereo nutze, stell Ich auch alles so ein und lasse das Game die Surround Simulation machen.
Oder Ich nehme eine Third-Party-Software, stelle Windows auf 5.1/7.1 und das Game entsprechend genauso, sofern es so eine Option anbietet (ansonsten nichts umstellen, da es dann automatisch das nimmt, was in Windows eingestellt ist).

Als Kopfhörer würde Ich mir den Cooler Master MH752 ansehen, der hat auch eine USB-Soundkarte dabei, damit hast du dann keine Onboard-Probleme.


----------



## flooww123 (19. Februar 2019)

Hei Danke für eure Antworten. Leider bin ich jetzt noch mehr verwirrt wie vorher irgendwie... der Tragekomfort beim Pro 82 scheint ja echt sehr gut zu sein. Basiert der Cooler Master auf diesem Kopfhörer ?

Ich dachte eig. auch immer das die Soundkarten in den Kopfhörern bzw. Headsets schlecht sind ? Du redest außerdem von Stereo auf 5.1 / 7.1 zu gehen das würde ja dann die USB Soundkarte des Cooler Masters z.B. lenken aber ist Stereo nicht allgemein besser zur Ortung und allgemein,
zumindest hab ich das so gelesen ?

Einen Allrounder benötige ich eig. nicht es soll nur bequem sein für lange Zock Sessions, einigermaßen Ton abliefern (Benötige keinen Bass) sondern Ortung und Feinheiten stehen im Vordergrund. Ist der Cooler Master MH 752 mit Soundkarte dann die bessere Wahl gegenüber dem Takstar Pro 82 oder gibt es noch eine bessere Wahl ? 

Gestern hatte ich nochmal das Sennheiser Game One auf .. bin mir so unschlüssig


----------



## flooww123 (26. Februar 2019)

Wie ist denn der  Superlux HMC-681 Evo zu bewerten ? Kann der klanglich mit dem Sennheiser mithalten ? Wie stehts mit dem Tragekomfort ?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. Februar 2019)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Das Custom Game ist nichts anderes als ein Set aus dem Custom One und einem Mic. Das Custom One hat mMn einen dumpfen matschigen Klang.
> Statt dem zu dem Custom Game könntest du auch zum Custom Studio + Mic greifen.
> 
> Das Custom Studio ist mMn ein Tick besser als der DT770.
> ...



Rangiert das beyerdynamic auf Niveau eines Sennheiser HD 598?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (1. März 2019)

Lassen sich nicht vergleichen, HD598 ist offen und custom studio geschlossen.


----------

